# XXL Surcharge when using Paypal Buttons



## hijinksensue (Oct 29, 2007)

I am using simple Paypal "Add to Cart" buttons for my shirt store. 

Buyers can specify the size they want with a drop down box but I don't have any way to add a $1 surcharge for XXL+ sizes. 

Paypal doesnt give me the option when creating a button to attach a dollar value to a drop down box. 

Any ideas other than adding a new item and calling it "Same Shirt but this time its XXL."


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can do it with javascript. Here are some solutions from the paypal developers forum:
Q: Drop Down selection for "Amount" value variable - Basic Website Payments - PayPal Developer Community
When a buyer wants an XL teeshirt, how to automatically add $2 to order? - Basic Website Payments - PayPal Developer Community
Re: Need to make one option price different-Multiple forms on one page - Basic Website Payments - PayPal Developer Community

Here is an example of a paypal site doing it: Checkout

I think what most sites do is eat the upcharge on XXL shirts.


----------



## hijinksensue (Oct 29, 2007)

splathead said:


> You can do it with javascript. Here are some solutions from the paypal developers forum:
> Q: Drop Down selection for "Amount" value variable - Basic Website Payments - PayPal Developer Community
> When a buyer wants an XL teeshirt, how to automatically add $2 to order? - Basic Website Payments - PayPal Developer Community
> Re: Need to make one option price different-Multiple forms on one page - Basic Website Payments - PayPal Developer Community
> ...


I tried the example site you showed but when I selected XXL the price stayed the same. I will check the paypal forums links and see what I can learn. 

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

hijinksensue said:


> I tried the example site you showed but when I selected XXL the price stayed the same. I will check the paypal forums links and see what I can learn.
> 
> Thanks!


Is java enabled on your computer? When I choose XXL, the price changes in the price box.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Go to Mal's e-commerce and checkout their free shopping cart that works with most ANY payment system you can think of.

There is also a tutorial site that will walk you through setting up the buttons/forms so that you can accomplish what you're looking to do, allow for personalization and more. Great for a FREE service.

The tutorial site is found at: Tips & Hints for Mals Shopping Cart


----------

